# Bunnicula's Castle



## Bunnicula (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome to Bunnicula's Castle!

We are glad that you have joined us. Bunnicula is the title character in a series of children's mystery books by James Howe. In _Bunnicula_ and the subsequent books, Chester the household cat suspects the little black and white bunny that has come to live with him to be a vampire (it's the lifeless, juiceless, fang-marked veggies about the house that are his first clue).

Our home became the castle to mysterious bunnies almost 5 years ago when Gingivere came to live her. She immediately proclaimed herself Queen of the Warren and boss of the 2 full-sized humans and 10 cats that already lived here.







After a year of torturing the felines, it was determined that she should have a lapine friend to love. So, we brought home Stewart, and for the 2 short years of his life (he battled pasteurella all along) he was the love of his bunny lady.






Before he crossed the Rainbow Bridge, Emmaline entered the household...and there were many binkies and kisses shared. But after Stewart's death, Gingivere became depressed and agitated to the point that she grew aggressive towards Emmaline. 2 emergency vet trips and many attempts at a reunion later, the girls were forced to live separately.






Loneliness set in for Emmaline then, and after a few short months she met her soul-mate, Pipkin.






They are now the best of friends who sneak bunny kisses to Gingivere through the bars of her cage.

We are glad that you have entered our domain and taken the time to visit us here at our Bunnicula's Castle Blog. It is our hope that you will visit often, and many of you will become special friends. Over time we promise to post photos of the humans and 10 feline slaves.

Hoppy trails!

Bunnicula (aka Mary Ellen), Gingivere, Emmaline, & Pipkin

P.S. Sorry the photos are so large. We couldn't get photobucket to resize. :X


----------



## polly (Jul 2, 2007)

They are perfect sized pics, Your buns are all gorgeous. I need to go find those stories now you have got me intrigued


----------



## missyscove (Jul 2, 2007)

Awww, yay! Your bunnies are beautiful!


----------



## Starina (Jul 3, 2007)

I LOVED Bunnicula when I was a kid!!!!

Your bunnies are adorable BTW. 

~Star~


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 3, 2007)

*Starina wrote: *


> I LOVED Bunnicula when I was a kid!!!!
> 
> Your bunnies are adorable BTW.
> 
> ~Star~



I was an adult before the books were published, but I've loved them none-the-less. One of these days I'm going to have to adopt a cat named Chester! 

Mary Ellen


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 5, 2007)

Aha! So this is your blog, by the way those are some of the most adorable lop eared bunny rabbits I have seen in a long time. Just don't be surprised if Thumper has something to say about all this though.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 5, 2007)

We quite expect Lord Thumper to have something to say, and he is welcome to visit us here any time...along with the lovely Francesca.

I've got to agree that our little lops are adorable...but then I am partial.

Each one has his/her own personality, and they would love to tell their own stories...so I suppose I should leave the computer keyboard in their capable paws!

Mary Ellen (aka Bunnicula)


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 5, 2007)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> Each one has his/her own personality, and they would love to tell their own stories...so I suppose I should leave the computer keyboard in their capable paws!
> 
> Mary Ellen (aka Bunnicula)




Precisely, woman...so get out of the way before I THUMP you!

Ahem!

Dear Loyal Subjects,

I am about to tell you the tale of how I pillaged the residence of two unsuspecting humans and created my own domain: Bunnicula's Castle.

It all began in on a cold January morning. I had the great misfortune of being held prisoner at a small the hardware store. I was being held along with a few of my siblings in a cold, steel trap. Oh, sure, they left a bowl of dry, stale pellets and some stagnant water there for us to share...conditions that would be acceptable to any ordinary RABBIT. But I knew better. I remembered the tales my mama had told me when I was just a wee bun barely able to see...she would tell me of my heritage in a line of royal bunnies...and of my right to rule as Queen of the Warren!

As I sat in the trap plotting a means of escape, pathetic humans would slug past and coo incomprehensible human-baby words. "Ooooooh, look at the cutesie wootsie wittle bunnies!" they would whisper to one another. My siblings cowered pitifully in the corner to the sound of, "Awww, they're sooooooo scared." I, however, chose to sit upright in the midst of the cage. A queen must uphold her dignity, you know.

Then it happened. The ultimate sucker came along. Okay, I had seen her there a few times in previous days. She would look into the trap as if she were sizing us up. No cooing. No baby talk. Just an analytical look and shaking of the head. This day she finally spoke. I heard her ask the clerk, "Could I hold this one?" She was pointing directly at me!

Oh my! What to do? Mama had never prepared me for this. Her last words as I was being hauled off to the store had been, "Be strong. Be brave. Rule the world!" And so I would. As the woman picked me up (and she had one heck of a lot to learn about picking ME up...) she stated, "a frightened bunny won't work in our house...there are 10 cats."

"Hot ****!" I thought. "Ten slaves! And at least one human to go along with the deal." I sat in her arms straight, tall, and brave. This woman would be my means of escape. What would I do once I got out? Who had time to think of that? What I had to do then and there was GET OUT. For a brief second I felt some remorse at leaving my siblings behind. But you've gotta look out for yourself in this bun-eat-bun world.

I must be off to nibble some timothy (my, but doesn't that sound naughty?) and keep my GI tract in order. I do promise to write more later..

Till then my lapine subjects always remember:

Dogs have owners. Cats have staff. Rabbits have slaves!

Your Ruler,

Queen Gingivere





Feline slaves make soft pillows!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't see any of your pictures.:tantrum::bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh no! They were there before. Must be a photobucket issue. I will edit & relink. Let me know what happens...because I CAN see them. :shock2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 5, 2007)

Aw, this is gonna be a cute blog, I can tell!

I love your babies, so very cute.

Gingevere, you are quite the character.


----------



## polly (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't wait to hear the rest of the bunnies stories


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 5, 2007)

I can see them now and they are beautiful. Thanks 

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 5, 2007)

What a fantastic bun!
Can't wait to hear more and see more of those gorgeous lops you have. :biggrin2:


----------



## cleobunny1307 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Pipkin! this is your bunny friend Cleo!! i love your blog!! if that is a picture of you (under your name) you are a beautiful rabbit!! well I will talkk 2 u later!!



Cleo


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 7, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> I can't wait to hear the rest of the bunnies stories



What do you mean the rest of their stories? You can't possibly think that the other two dimwits have anything to say. Besides, I an NOWHERE NEAR FINISHED with my tale. I've got almost five years of stories, Polly! Just wait. If only I could get this %#!?#* human away from the computer for more than 30 seconds. She has no idea about creative genius and the need to put words to paper (or computer screen).

I'll be happy to regale you with another of my tantalizing tales soon!

Till then, worship me as you should.

Your Ruler,

Queen Gingivere


----------



## Pipkin (Jul 7, 2007)

*cleobunny1307 wrote: *


> Hi Pipkin! this is your bunny friend Cleo!! i love your blog!! if that is a picture of you (under your name) you are a beautiful rabbit!! well I will talkk 2 u later!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cleo



Cweo! Cweo!

You did wisid me at the bwog! I wuvs when my fwiends wisid! Me and Emmywine is gonna sneaks on the compooder at night when mom and Ginnyvere is sweeping. We are gonna wite our own stowies. Ginnyvere thinks she is da ony bunny who has stowies to tew...but she is wong. (PWEASE don't tew her I said dat. She wiw fump me good!)

I hope you comes to see uses at da bwog wotsa times. You are my bestest fwiend ever (cept for Emmywine). You are my bestest fwiend that doesn't wiv wid me.

Talk to you soon.

Your Bestest Fwiend,

Pipkin:bunny18

P.S. Yes, dat is me...da silvuh one. I wikes to get cwose to da camma.


----------



## polly (Jul 7, 2007)

I am so sorry queen Gingivere, i can't wait to hear the rest of your stories. I can see you live a very full bunny life and must have lots of things for us to read.


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 11, 2007)

Dear Loyal Subjects,

Escaped! I have finally escaped! Somehow I found myself in the dungeon here at Bunnicula's Castle. You would hardly believe what I was subject to...darkness, dampness, and imprisonment in a steel trap. It was like a scene out of _The Man in the Iron Mask_!

:X


----------



## Emmaline (Jul 11, 2007)

:lies

OH FOR GOODNESS SAKES, GINGI! You know mama just moved us to the basement for two days during the heat and high humidity. It was wonderfully cool down there. And she put our houses by the window...not to mention the light that went on and off by timer. We had food, water, hay, eachother....and the cat slave Nora to meet our every need. Mama spent time with us...and as soon as the cool of this evening arrived, she brought us upstairs and we've been out running and binkying ever since.

Emmaline


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 11, 2007)

Emmaline, you are delusional. Perhaps as a mere rabbit, a damp dungeon is acceptable for you. But as Queen of the Warren, I expect...no *demand*...to be treated with more dignity.

I was just lounging in my palacial dwelling yesterday afternoon when the human schlepped us all off to the catacombs under the PRETENSE of concern for Pipkin's reaction to the heat. Puh-lease!

A lapine as majestic as I am should NEVER have been subject to such disdainful treatment. I have a good mind to give her an up-close and personal karate demonstation. Only, I wouldn't want to soil my royal paws on her lowly flesh.

Now, my loyal subjects...I shall return to regaling you with the tale of my life here at the Castle. Let's see...where was I? Ah, yes...the hardware store...

So there I was looking ever so brave and regal in her arms. I sat very, very still not wanting to scratch her or seem "jumpy". I couldsense her feeling of inadequacy in holding me. She was definitely a lapine novice, andif I did go home with her she would require quite a bit of training.Of course Ihad no intention of remaining in her home; I had big plans:binky through Europe,sample thefine wines ofFrance, play roulette in Monte Carlo,sail theMediterranean with ahandsome and strong Flemish Giant:inlove:, and finally settle in an ancient castle.

But first things first. I had to get out of the Ace Hardware store. So I did the unthinkable...I behaved like a common, ordinary, pet rabbit. AND SHE TOOK THE BAIT!

Within minutes I was being whisked into (of all disgraceful things) a cardboard box. It was not easy to take being treated like a peasant. I felt the box lift and heard the woman talking towhat she called aclerk. $15. She was paying $15 for me. "I'm worth millions, I'll have you know!" I shouted. But my cries merely echoed inside my corrugated prison.

Soon the box was lifted again, set down, pushed a bit...and then the sound of a slamming door. Faint music played, but I couldn't understand the words. It was dark, rivateeyesand we were moving.

Freedom! If I could just gnaw my way out I would be free. I began my frenzied chewing on whatever corners of the box I could get my teeth on. But I was not fast enough, and soon the box was being hoistedand I was moving once more.

The woman carried the box, set it down, and finally opened it. AARGH! Have you ever been in a box? rivateeyes And then had it opened to 120 watts of lightbulb? She gingerly lifted me and shoved me into...ANOTHER STEEL TRAP...just like the one I'd escaped at the hardware store. Freedom was going to be harder to achieve than I had thought.

Then I saw her. My lady-in-waiting! A maiden of luxurious white fur. She would be my personal slave, that unsuspecting white kitty-cat would be mine...ALL MINE!!! (evil laugh)

Perhaps I would have to forgo the European tour for a while. At least until I could get the servant properly trained for her duties during the rigorous journey. Yes. She appeared to know the place and have special powers over the human. She could prove quite useful to me. I had to learn her name...so I listened carefully.

"Yum Yum!" onder:Who in their right mind would call a kitty-cat "Yum Yum." OMG! Did these people EAT cats? Is that why they had 10...because they were on sale? What could be in store for a rabbit? :rabbithopI KNEW that some people eat rabbits. What had I gotten myself into? I would have to get to know Yum Yum that very night and find out if I could trust her. We would have to escape as soon as we could finalize our plans.

Well, my dear readers, I am growing weary of dictating my tale...and the kitty-slave Angel's paws are tired from typing for me. (I realize she's just a feline...but if I don't take care of her I'll have to do the menial tasks myself...something that can never happen.) I hope that you are enjoying my story. And if you are not...then you need more exposure to classic literature.

I promise to continue my saga in the near future.

Your Ruler,

Queen Gingivere


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay, as promised to ellissian at another thread...

Photos of Our Resident Thief, Emmaline:

Not only does she steal food from Pipkin's mouth and hay from Gingivere's rack (on another cage)...she also can smell an apple in another room and will stop at nothing to get to it. These photos were the beginning of a New Year's Eve tradition. Well, we have a longstanding tradition in our household of having a "snacky" dinner while watching the holiday festivities on television (rather than going out to celebrate). Emmaline began the tradition of stealing what she believed she should be offered.

First step: Appear nonchalant...possibly use a cat accomplice for cover







Step 2: Scope out the situation (aka - case the joint)






Thirdly: Attempt a "dry run" to see if you have the physical agility to commit the crime.






Finally: Snatch the goods and run like the wind!!!






She was so adorable while committing her thievery that I couldn't help myself. I allowed her to steal a piece of pineapple, too. And on this most recent NY's Eve (her second) I set up the room the same way so she could reenact her plot. She did and loved it! :bunnydance:

I am an absolute slave to these bunnies (or an accomplice).

Hope all your bunnies have you equally well trained. :bunny17:

Bunnicula (aka Mary Ellen)


----------



## Haley (Jul 18, 2007)

What beautiful bunnies you have! They are gorgeous!:inlove:

I love hearing Gingivere's story. Cant wait for more!

Haleyink iris:


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 20, 2007)

Slave Introductions, part 1

Hello My Loyal Subjects!

I know how you long to hear the continuation of my tale, but my little rabbit charge Pipkin suggested that it might be a pleasant break for you if I take some time out to introduce the others who reside here at Bunnicula's Castle. So I shall.

The human told you about the rabbits in the first post here, so I shall not bore you with further introductions of them. (I KNOW you are ALWAYS interested in knowing more about ME! :agree) However, I thought you might be intriguedto meet a few of the slaves.

Yes...all rabbits have slaves. Here at the Castle we take pride in importing only the finest, strongest, most agile creatures of Felinus Domesticus lineage.

I will start by re-introducing you to my personal Lady-in-Waiting/Hand Maiden, Yum Yum.






She is the white beauty on the lfet. As you can see in this photo and the one from a prior post of mine, it is her main task to remain sweet, soft, and cuddly. She is pictured above testing relaxation postures that I might find most suitable. It is her goal to be always prepared to provide me with warmth and comfort.

Assisting her in her "relaxation practice" is one of the senior slaves known as Rascal, though the humans tend to refer to her as Rassy (much as they shorten Yum Yum's name to Yummy)!

Rascal and another slave, Angel, have been delegated the clerical duties at my Castle.






One of Angel's main tasks is to keep an eye on the ever-changing world situation and keep me abreast of the most urgent news. As Queen, it is extremely important that I am aware of what is going on in the world. Yet I've no time for the pathetic drivel that humans so often broadcast. Angel sorts through it all and gives me necessary updates.






Rascal is my official tech-support slave. Her working knowledge of computers, cell phones, and other state-of-the-art electronic media are vital to the communication process here at the Castle. Both of these slaves also function as secretaries who take dictation and type all of my communications. (Rascal is keying this in as I speak.)

Finally, for this post I shall introduce you to one more of the feline servants. This is Louise.






Louise has what is probably the most vital job in my Queendom. She is the official taste-tester of all of my food. An unfortunate part of ruling the world it that there are always those who wish to thwart one's power and stage a coup. Poisoning the food supply is often one of their tactics. Due to Louise's brilliant work I have been able to survive multiple attempts on my life.

I do hope that Pipkin has been correct, and that you have enjoyed the introductions of a portion of my staff. (If you have not...the little lapine lisper shall pay!..._bar-har-har [wicked laugh]_)

Until I am able to greet you again, always remember to remain loyal to me.

Your Revered Ruler,

Queen Gingivere

(I SO must get that Rascal working on adding a crown to my avatar! Oh, and yes, Louise DOES have a face...contrary to the above picture.)


----------



## babymaker64 (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, all I can say is beautiful. I love the story and pics of Emmaline pinching the food. lol Hope to hear more of your stories soon.


----------



## Gingivere (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm ba-ack!

Okay, I was never really gone. But that dang-blasted human woman HOGS the computer all the time. She's always on RO - and half the time she's just playing those silly word association games and the like. I've half a mind to thump the tar out of her. Of course, my mind's other half knows that it wouldn't do much good - so why waste the energy when I could use if for something worthwhile (like napping).

Well, as it's been MONTHS since I've been able to fascinate you with the tales of my life, I will have to pick up where I left off on...JULY 11!?! :shock: That horrible human has kept me off the keyboard for far to long! Now, where was I? Let's see...

Now, my loyal subjects...where did I last leave off? Ah, yes...my first hours at Bunnicula's Castle...

So there I was, stuck in yet another steel cell...just in a new location. And since the human had kept me in a cardboard prison during the transport, I really had no idea WHERE I was. It was of paramount importance that I talk to one of the kitties and access a compass, map, and a steel file or strong wire cutters.

"Yo! Yumster!" I whispered loudly. But the dumb kitty sniffed and curled into a little ball of white fluff.

I knew that white cats are prone to deafness, so I thumped. Then thumped more loudly. Stupid kitty just got agitated for having her nap disturbed and left the room. Can you believe that? Turning her back on royalty? She had a lot to learn. Apparently she'd been a prisoner of the humans so long that she was unaware that just 8 weeks prior a new Royal Highness had been born in a luxurious bunny hutch in Pennsylvania. (That was me, in case you couldn't figure it out.)

Well, after a failed attempt at lapine-feline communication I did what any self-respecting Queen Rabbit would do...I peed, pooped, and took a nap.

Then, while I was in the midst of a wondrous dream about my future Prince Charming (a strong, handsome Flemish with a sexy accent)I felt human hands grasp me about the tummy. Soon another hand under my rump. Next I was pressed into the fleshy cheek of the female human and finally plopped onto a soft, huge...BED!!!

Yes! She'd figured it out! What I needed was a full-size bed complete with a comforter andpillows. Ah! The life of a queen! And so I did what any self-respecting Queen Rabbit would do...I hopped about, flopped on the softness, hopped some more...then pooped...then PEEEEEEEEEED! That's right, a HUGH, FLOWING RIVER of bunny piddle flowing towards the edge of the bed and quickly soaking into the cushy comforter.

Yikes! I was brutally grabbed and whisked into the air, all the while screaming, "Put me down, you imbecile! Put me right back on my royal bed this moment! Do you hear me? That's my bed, my poo, my river of pee!"

But once again I found myself peering through the cold bars of the steel cage. *sigh* This prison break was not gonna be easy.

For days I was treated like a peasant bun. Cramped in the trap. Fed pathetic Kaytee pellets (p-tui --sound of bunny spitting pellets out)! Crummy Kaytee hay with about as much crunch as an overcooked piece of spaghetti! And TAP WATER!

Each day the human would exact her torture on me, trying to break my iron will and make me into a pet. Ha! She'd set me on the bed. I'd feel elated. I'd relax. I'd realize I needed to mark my territory (hehe)...and I'd do it. Then whisked away again to prison. Didn't she realize WHO she was dealing with? I was not only a queen; I was the ruler of the world!

And those foolish kitty slaves...they would come around...circle the steel prison...sniff the bars...then run! One had the nerve to growl at me. Growl?!? It made me angry, but I also realized that I had to admire her spunk. Only someone with real backbone would dare to challenge me! I'd show her a thing or two when I got out. Hmmm...but when would that be? I had to come up with a plan.

After great pondering I devised the ultimate bunny scheme (all you buns out there know this one): look cute and innocent.



And it worked! Within a few short days I'd convinced the female human that I needed what she called "exercise."

Now the male human was worried. "What if the cats attack the bunny? They'll hurt it. Don't you think they'll try to hunt it?"

What the heck was he talking about? I was not some common cottontail running through the yard.

Well, the female convinced him that it would be fine. That she'd supervise the kitties. So she opened the prison door and _zooooooooooooooom_. I was off in a flash. Binkying. Jumping. Running. Growling!

Growling? Yes growling! That's what you do when you chase down your kitty slaves to give them orders. One, thinking she was oh so clever, leapt onto the sofa. I jumped up beside her...and pooped...and peed. (hehe) This was going to be fun! Soft places to poop and pee were everywhere to be found. The kitty slaves actually feared me. I had power! I had freedom! I had...

a human hand around my belly again! :tantrum: Back in the cell...

Until I can continue my tale, remember my mantra:..

Dogs have owners. Cats have staff. Rabbits have slaves!

Your Ruler,

Queen Gingivere


----------



## Gingivere (Oct 10, 2007)

My dear loyal subjects,

Did you realize that RO now has a Featured Rabbit Rescue? The current featured rescue is that of my dear friend and hero

, Randy.



Please visit this link http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28504&forum_id=7

and give consideration to supporting Sabrina's House Rabbit Rescue during the next month.

If you do, you will even receive a Sabrina's House 2008 calendar! (I may not be a Sabrina's House rabbit, but I have friends there...you'll really want to spend next year enjoying their photos!)

If you're not familiar with all the great work that Randy and his wife do, you might want to check out his Sabrina's House Blog here on RO.

Thank you for giving consideration to this!

Your Ruler,

Queen Gingivere






Dogs have owners. Cats have staff. Rabbits have slaves! And even Queens have heroes! (Thanks, Randy!

 )


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, Gingivere! I can't wait to hear more of your story!!!


----------

